# New alpine concorde lives for the hunt



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Still waiting on mine to get here.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Can the large cams be installed to lengthen the draw past 31"?

Thanks
Kris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

My bow has made it to town , but now gotta wait til Monday to get it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

tazhunter0 said:


> My bow has made it to town , but now gotta wait til Monday to get it.



Could you share a pic of your new bow.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Unk, the Concorde cam out in 2010. Its an older thread. God bless, Todd


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Unk, the Concorde cam out in 2010. Its an older thread. God bless, Todd



Hello All

Thanks . 
Do have a ? tho. I'm new to the Alpine line of bows. 
What about the 2010 and 2011 and maybe 2012 Concorde target bow riser's any change. And when was the change made. If there was a change. Thanks [ Later


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

kris bassett said:


> Can the large cams be installed to lengthen the draw past 31"?
> 
> Thanks
> Kris


Kris,

You may have the answer by now, but I'm told that the large cam can be installed on this bow. I am receiving a bow from Slamdam that has the conversion already. I believe it goes from 31"-34". I am getting a bow with a green riser, but he has another with the cam conversion.


----------

